# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  یک سوال از هندسه 1 بخش مثلث و زاویه

## S I N A

*سلام
یه سوال از بخش زاویه و مثلث طراحی کردم .
ایندفعه سعی کردم با کیفیت تر از دفعه های قبل و مشابه سوالات کنکور باشه 



سوال :  مثلث abc در راس a قائمه است . اگر ad  و  ah و am بترتیب نیمساز a ، ارتفاع وارد بر bc  و میانه وارد بر bc باشند ، آنگاه زاویه had چند برابر ham است ؟!

 
الف) 1          

ب) 2               

     ج) 0/5             

    د) 1/5



چون تایپ کردم ، حروف بزرگ انگلیش رو نمیزنه . به خوبی خودتون ببخشین دیگه*

----------


## Amin-jh

این چیه دیگه ؟! :Yahoo (77): 
اخرش تو طراح کنکور میشی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yama

یک برابر!

----------


## mamad.hny

> *سلام
> یه سوال از بخش زاویه و مثلث طراحی کردم .
> ایندفعه سعی کردم با کیفیت تر از دفعه های قبل و مشابه سوالات کنکور باشه 
> 
> 
> 
> سوال :  مثلث abc در راس a قائمه است . اگر ad  و  ah و am بترتیب نیمساز a ، ارتفاع وارد بر bc  و میانه وارد بر bc باشند ، آنگاه زاویه had چند برابر ham است ؟!
> 
>  
> ...


گزینه ی 3. نیم برابر.

----------


## milad65

میشه گزینه 3 .. نیم برابر

یه مثلث قائم الزاویه بکش  ؛ زاویه های دلخواه بده ، مثلا 90 ، 60 ، 30  یا ... 

و بقیه زاویه هارو بر اساس اون مشخص کن



( البته میشه ساده هم حل کرد بدون عدد گذاری )

----------


## kahkoo

گزینه 3 میشه با مثال حلش کردم. 
فکر کنم یه جایی قبلاً دیده بودمش ولی یادم نیست کجا  :Yahoo (35):  ادامه بده کارت قشنگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S I N A

> این چیه دیگه ؟!
> اخرش تو طراح کنکور میشی


*خخخخخخخخخ


*




> یک برابر!







> گزینه ی 3. نیم برابر.






> میشه گزینه 3 .. نیم برابر
> 
> یه مثلث قائم الزاویه بکش ؛ زاویه های دلخواه بده ، مثلا 90 ، 60 ، 30 یا ... 
> 
> و بقیه زاویه هارو بر اساس اون مشخص کن
> 
> 
> 
> ( البته میشه ساده هم حل کرد بدون عدد گذاری )






> گزینه 3 میشه با مثال حلش کردم. 
> فکر کنم یه جایی قبلاً دیده بودمش ولی یادم نیست کجا  ادامه بده کارت قشنگه



[QUOTE=milad65;501895]

*
من سوالای کنکور این بخش رو ندیدم 
ولی این سوال رو از ادغام دو تا قضیه طراحی کردم !!

جوابش هم میشه همون 0.5 
*

----------


## Phenotype_2

اخه اینم روشه ک شما رفتین؟ اگه اولش میگفت مثلث قابم الزاویه ای به طول اضلاع 3 4 5 که عمرن هیشکدومتون حلش  نمیکرد.
زوایای cah و abc هر دو متمم زاویه acb هستن. پس با هم برابرن.
چون میانه وارد بر وتر ی مثلث قایم الزاویه نصف وتره پس مثلث amb متساوی الساقینه و mab با abm برابره.
عز این دو مورد نتیجه میگیریم که ad نیمسازه mah ه.
تمام جواب میشه نیم.

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها یه نکته میگم که خیلی جالب و مهمه:در مثلث قائم الزاویه نیمساز  راس قائمه  همواره نیمساز بین ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر وتر هستش!

حالا من یه سوال ازتون می پرسم:

اگه تو یک مثلث نیمساز یک رأس همون نیمساز زاویه بین  ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر ضلع روبه رو اون رأس باشه آیا میشه نتیجه گرفت مثلث قائم الزاویه هستش?

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بچه ها یه نکته میگم که خیلی جالب و مهمه:در مثلث قائم الزاویه نیمساز  راس قائمه  همواره نیمساز بین ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر وتر هستش!
> 
> حالا من یه سوال ازتون می پرسم:
> 
> اگه تو یک مثلث نیمساز یک رأس همون نیمساز زاویه بین  ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر ضلع روبه رو اون رأس باشه آیا میشه نتیجه گرفت مثلث قائم الزاویه هستش?


واقعا که... دقیقن زیر پست من ی پست میزارین و جوری حرف میزنین انگار نه انگار من تو پستم گفتمش.

در هر حال من نیومدم ک از بگم این نکته رو من گفتم ن شما. بیشتر از چندین میلیارد نکته مث این میدونم و معتقدم اینها نکات بنیادی نیستن. در حالی ک شما به عنوان یه نکته مهم و جالب معرفیش کردین.
به خاطر سپردن نکاتی مث این علاوه بر اینکه خیلی خیلی زود فراموش میشن، خلاقیت رو هم نابود میکنن.
چیزی که اهمیت داره خلاقیته، نه اینکه هی بیاین بگین نکته مهم نکته مهم.
فراتر از این حرفا... حق مولفیه که رعایتش نکردین.
درست زیر پست من حرف خودمو ب عنوان ی نکته خیلی مهم ب نام خودتون چاپ کردین؟ خخخ

----------


## mkh-ana

> واقعا که... دقیقن زیر پست من ی پست میزارین و جوری حرف میزنین انگار نه انگار من تو پستم گفتمش.
> 
> در هر حال من نیومدم ک از بگم این نکته رو من گفتم ن شما. بیشتر از چندین میلیارد نکته مث این میدونم و معتقدم اینها نکات بنیادی نیستن. در حالی ک شما به عنوان یه نکته مهم و جالب معرفیش کردین.
> به خاطر سپردن نکاتی مث این علاوه بر اینکه خیلی خیلی زود فراموش میشن، خلاقیت رو هم نابود میکنن.
> چیزی که اهمیت داره خلاقیته، نه اینکه هی بیاین بگین نکته مهم نکته مهم.
> فراتر از این حرفا... حق مولفیه که رعایتش نکردین.
> درست زیر پست من حرف خودمو ب عنوان ی نکته خیلی مهم ب نام خودتون چاپ کردین؟ خخخ


آقا ناراحت نشو من جمع بندی کردم حرف شما رو 

ولی منظورم از اون پست یه چیز دیگه است!!!!



اگه تو یک مثلث نیمساز یک رأس همون نیمساز زاویه بین ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر ضلع روبه رو اون رأس باشه آیا میشه نتیجه گرفت مثلث قائم الزاویه هستش?


((منظورم طرح یه سوال دیگه بودش))

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها یه نکته میگم که خیلی جالب و مهمه:در مثلث قائم الزاویه نیمساز راس قائمه همواره نیمساز بین ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر وتر هستش!

منظور من باز از خیلی مهم بازم خود این نکته نبوده!!!  

منظور من توجه به عکس قضیه شرطی بوده.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بچه ها یه نکته میگم که خیلی جالب و مهمه:در مثلث قائم الزاویه نیمساز راس قائمه همواره نیمساز بین ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر وتر هستش!منظور من باز از خیلی مهم بازم خود این نکته نبوده!!!  
> 
> منظور من توجه به عکس قضیه شرطی بوده.


لم: در مثلث قایم الزاویه میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره و "برعکس" اگه میانه وارد بر یک ضلع نصف همون ضلع باشه اون مثلث در راس مثایل اون ضلع قایم الزاویه س.


فرض کنید al نیمساز مثلث  قایم الزاویه amd باشه که در راس d قایمه س.
فرض کنید i1 و i2 وسط اصلاع ad و am باشه.
فرض کنید i2i2  پاره al رو در نقطه l1 قطع کنه.
فرض کنید b نقطه ای "دلخاه" واقه بر i1i2 و خارج i1 و i2 باشه.
پاره خط bm رو رسم کنید
از  a خطی موازی bm رسم کنید تا i2i1 رو در c قطع کنه.
ادعا میکنم به هر نحوی که نقطه b رو انتخاب کنید:

پاره خط ai2 میانه مثلث abc ه.
پاره خط al1 نیم ساز مثلث abc ه.
پاره خط ai1 ارتفاع مثلث abc ه.
نقاط ثابتi1 و i2 و l1 مستقل از مکان نقطه b همواره به ترتیب پای ارتفاع، پای نیمساز و پای میانه مثلث abc هستن.

اگه مثلث abc در راس a قایمه نباشه، مثلثی پیدا کرده ایم که نیمساز راس aش نیمساز بین میانه و ارتفاعش هم هست ولی مثلث abc قایم الزاویه نیست(راسهای b و c نمیتون قایمه باشن)

فرض کنید مثلث abc در راس a قایمه باشه.
نقطه دیگه ای مثلث b1  رو طوری روی i1i2 انتخاب کنید که b1i2 بزرگتر از bi2 باشه
پاره خط b1m رو رسم کنید.
از a خط موازی b1m رسم کنید تا i1i2 رو در c1 قطع کنه.

از اینکه b1i2 بزگتر از bi2 نتیجه میگیریم که b1c1 بزرگتر از bc. بنابر این میانه ai2کوچکتر از نصف ضلع b1c1ه و این طبق "لم" با قایم الزاویه بودن ab1c1 در تناقض. این موضوع حل مسله رو کامل میکنه.

اگه نیمساز ی مثلث، نیمساز زاویه بین میانه و ارتفاعش باشه اون مثلث "الزاما" قایم الزاوییه نیست


اگه راه حل ساده تری پیدا کردم همینجا میگم. چون قصدم فقط رسیدن به تناقض بود(طبق شهودم) به این جواب رسیدم. کمی پیچیده بود باید روش ساده تری پیدا کنم.

----------


## mkh-ana

> لم: در مثلث قایم الزاویه میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره و "برعکس" اگه میانه وارد بر یک ضلع نصف همون ضلع باشه اون مثلث در راس مثایل اون ضلع قایم الزاویه س.
> 
> 
> فرض کنید al نیمساز مثلث  قایم الزاویه amd باشه که در راس d قایمه س.
> فرض کنید i1 و i2 وسط اصلاع ad و am باشه.
> فرض کنید i2i2  پاره al رو در نقطه l1 قطع کنه.
> فرض کنید b نقطه ای "دلخاه" واقه بر i1i2 و خارج i1 و i2 باشه.
> پاره خط bm رو رسم کنید
> از  a خطی موازی bm رسم کنید تا i2i1 رو در c قطع کنه.
> ...


کاملا اشتباهه!

عکس قضیه شرطی در اینجا درست است!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Phenotype_2

میمونه اینکه لم رو ثابت کنم.

فرض کنیم مثلث abc در راس a قایم الزاویه س. میخایم ثایت کنیم میانه am نصف bc ه.
من این موضوع رو از دو اصل که همه میدونن نتیجه میگیرم. هر مثلثی یه دایره محیطی داره که از سه راسش میگزر بنابر این مرکز این دایره (دایره محیطی) از سه راس به یهفاصله س.
اندازه هر زاویه محاطی یه دایره نصف کمان روبروشه.

چون اندازه زاویه a نود درجه س. پس کمان روبروش در دایره محیطیش 180 درجه س. 
پس bc قطردایره محیطیه و مرکز دایره محیطی وسط bc ه.
این دو موضوع ایجاب میکنه که am شعاع و bc قطر دایرهه باشه. پس am نصف bc ه.

برعکس.. فرض کنید میانه am نصف bc باشه. پس  m که وسط bc از سه راس به ی فاصله س. پس m مرکز دایره محیطی و bc قطره. چون  bc قطره پس a قایمه س.

----------


## mkh-ana

> میمونه اینکه لم رو ثابت کنم.
> 
> فرض کنیم مثلث abc در راس a قایم الزاویه س. میخایم ثایت کنیم میانه am نصف bc ه.
> من این موضوع رو از دو اصل که همه میدونن نتیجه میگیرم. هر مثلثی یه دایره محیطی داره که از سه راسش میگزر بنابر این مرکز این دایره (دایره محیطی) از سه راس به یهفاصله س.
> اندازه هر زاویه محاطی یه دایره نصف کمان روبروشه.
> 
> چون اندازه زاویه a نود درجه س. پس کمان روبروش در دایره محیطیش 180 درجه س. 
> پس bc قطردایره محیطیه و مرکز دایره محیطی وسط bc ه.
> این دو موضوع ایجاب میکنه که am شعاع و bc قطر دایرهه باشه. پس am نصف bc ه.
> ...

----------


## mkh-ana

دوستان حرفم رو تصحیح میکنم:

در مثلث قائم الزاویه نیمساز راس قائمه همواره نیمساز بین ارتفاع و میانه وارد بر وتر هستش!

برعکسشم درسته!


اگر در مثلثي نيمساز زاويه يك راس نيمساز زاويه بين ارتفاع و ميانه مرسوم ار همان راس باشد انگاه مثلث قائم الزاويه است.


استدلال جناب *LeftBehind اشتباهه!*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 


الان این جواب حرف منه؟  :Yahoo (1): 


واستا از اول بخونم. فرضیات مسله ت رو هم ک نگفتی... اصلا معلوم نیست چی رو میخای ثابت کنی. واستا هنه پستها رو از اول بخونم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 


چیزی که تو ثابت کردی اینه:
"اگه زاویه ای که ارتفاع مرسوم از یک راس با ضلع کوچکتره اون مثلث مبسازه با زاویه ای که میانه مرسوم از همون راس با ضلع بزرگتر زاویه اون راس میسازه برابر باشه، اونوقت مثلث در راسی که ارتفاع و میانه رسم شدن قابم الزاویه ست." تازه اثباتت هم خیلی پیچیده س. فقط با دمبال کردن 4 تا زاویه میشه نشون داد که در این صورت مثلث در راس A قایم الزاویه س.

قرار بود ثابت کنی، نیمساز مثلث ahm در راس a، نیمساز مثلث bac در راس a هم هست. ولی چیز دیگه ای رو ثابت کردی. تو اصلا کوچکترین حرفی نه بطور مستقیم و ن بطور ضمنی از نیمساز مثلث ham نزدی در حالی ک قصدت اثبات قضیه ای در مورد نیمساز ham بوده

----------


## mkh-ana

چیزی که در اینجا اثبات شده اینه:

اگر در مثلثي نيمساز زاويه يك راس نيمساز زاويه بين ارتفاع و ميانه مرسوم ار همان راس باشد انگاه مثلث قائم الزاويه است.

قضیه دوشرطیه!

----------


## mkh-ana

وقتی نیمساز زاویه a همون نیمساز بین ham باشه،اونوقت bah , cam با هم برابرند.


این اثبات توسط یکی از اساتید بزرگوار محمد طاهر شعاعی نوشته شده ودر درستی اون شکی نیست.

----------


## ali.ka

ببخشید کسی می تونه ثابت کنه چرا در هر مثلث زاویه بین ارتفاع و نیم ساز نظیر هر راس برابر با نصف قدرمطلق تفاضل اندازه ی
 دو زاویه دیگه مثلث هست.

----------


## ali.ka

up

----------

